# [S] Sockel 939 Board | Sockel 754 Board



## FlosseHH (16. Februar 2009)

Suche:
- Sockel 939 Board voll funktionsfähig, PCI-E, günstig, Marke usw. egal, ATX-Blende wäre gut, am besten passiv und mit 4x Ram (nicht so wichtig, 2 reichen auch)
- Sockel 754 Board voll funktionsfähig, AGP, günstig, Marke usw. egal, ATX-Blende wäre gut, ebenso 1-2 S-ATA, am liebsten passiv

Bitte beachten:
- alle Teile müssen voll funktionsfähig sein
- bitte immer eine Preisvorstellung exkl. Versand angeben
- Informationen über Alter/Rechnung/Restgarantie/Shop bei dem die Sachen gekauft wurden sollten am besten auch gleich mit dabei sein


Gruß,
Flosse


----------



## SuicideVampire (18. Februar 2009)

Ein Sockel A-Brett brauchst Du nicht auch zufällig?


----------



## FlosseHH (18. Februar 2009)

Nein, mit einem PCI-E So754 könnt ich wohl noch was anfangen, mit SoA aber leider nicht mehr.

e/ Das Sockel 939 Board habe ich gefunden.
e/ Das 754er auch. Der Thread kann damit zu


----------

